# any 100-400 mark 2 update?



## dallasdave22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Is the 100-400 mark 2 still coming out this year?

Seems like every few months there's a rumor that it's around the quarter, but 2013 is almost done and still nothing from Canon.

The last I saw was that it was due out "around the time" of the 200-400 release. Maybe I missed something...


----------



## Greatland (Sep 30, 2013)

If they can keep it relatively affordable they will sell a gazillion of these too!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2013)

The internal Canon codename for the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II IS USM is "Yeti" for a reason - no one will ever really see this lens.

Check back next year at this time, we can have the same discussion.


----------



## kirispupis (Sep 30, 2013)

I asked this same question a number of years ago. Since that time I have

- Bought the existing 100-400
- Taken a ton of photos with it
- Sold it in favor of the 70-200/2.8 II + 2x III
- Taken a ton of photos with that combo
- Switched to the 400/5.6
- Taken even more with that lens
- Almost saved up for the 200-400/1.4x

Just buy the existing copy and take some photos.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2013)

Buy the Mark I ASAP. That will ensure that a new one is announced 31 days later, just after your return rights expore  

The lens has been rumored for 7 going on 8 years now. When Nikon finally updated their 80-400mm to a high quality $2700 lens, many thought Canon would quickly up the ante as well as the price. If there is going to be one, history has shown that there are no leaks. Digital cameras get leaked because a lot more people know about them. Lens announcements usually come as a complete surprise.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 1, 2013)

Get the 100-400 if you have need of one. It will give you a guaranteed opportunity of taking photos. You can't take photos with a rumored / anticipated lens.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 2, 2013)

If your plan is to take pictures of wildlife, I would just get the prime. That lens is still just barely approaching what you actually want most of the time, and I'm using it with a crop sensor (640mm equivalent). When I try to get shots of deer and birds the setup still seems ridiculously wide.
If you already shoot a lot of stuff in the 200mm range and just want a little more reach, plus the occasional long range shot, then the zoom makes sense.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 2, 2013)

dallasdave22 said:


> Is the 100-400 mark 2 still coming out this year?
> 
> Seems like every few months there's a rumor that it's around the quarter, but 2013 is almost done and still nothing from Canon.
> 
> The last I saw was that it was due out "around the time" of the 200-400 release. Maybe I missed something...



Depending on which crop you are using (ff or 1.62x) really depends on which lens would be of most benefit to you. The current 100-400L is still a great lens, although it could really do with an overhaul. It's AF is quite slow and it's IS system is one of the original systems implemented. Things have moved on, but it's still a great lens. Early copies are very good, then there were a lot of QC issues. The later ones are close in sharpness to a prime and have a lot more versatility. 
If you are on a 1.6x crop, then seriously consider the 70-300IS L. It's newer, sharper, contrastier and better colours. It has faster AF and far better IS system. It's lighter and smaller too and on a 1.6x crop it's an equivillent of a 115-485mm, which is longer than the 100-400 offers on a full frame. The 100-400 is a little shorter than 400mm at the long end, it's closer to 380mm. 
If you buy second hand, actual hands on is a must with the 100-400 as there are a lot of crap copies, then when a mkII is finally released (pigs will fly and unicorns will run), chopping your lens in S/H won't cost you all that much as most of the drop will have already occurred and your cost of ownership will be nearly zero.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The internal Canon codename for the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L II IS USM is "Yeti" for a reason - no one will ever really see this lens.
> 
> Check back next year at this time, we can have the same discussion.



reinhold messner has seen it....


----------



## greger (Oct 2, 2013)

I bought the 100-400 L lens this Spring. I thought that after I bought it the Mark ll would be released. I am really glad I
have this lens. My copy is fine and I take sharp pics with it. My 70-200 plus 1.4 Extender is collecting dust. If you think
you will get lots of use out of this lens then buy it when the instant rebates come out again. If you think it's not sharp 
enough then take it back to the store and get them to solve the problem by refunding your money or sending the lens to Canon to be fixed. This lens has been rumoured to be replaced for a few years. If I was still waiting for vs ll, I would have
missed out on getting some really nice pics. Welcome to the Forum and good luck with your purchase. It was posted on
this forum that the 100-400 outsells the 70-300 4 to 1. There's a reason for that. It is a good lens if people take the time to learn how to use it. It was suggested to me to buy a monopod to use with this lens. So far my pieds (feet) are stable enough and I could use my tripod if needed.


----------



## dallasdave22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks, but I have the 100-400 mark 1. My copy is not very good...photos at 400 F5.6 are very soft and I must bring them into Photoshop and use the Sharpen More filter on them. There were all sorts of things posted about how the mark 2 would be announced and release after the 200-400 came out, and I thought there were people even seen in the field with them, but I haven't heard any updates in months.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 2, 2013)

dallasdave22 said:


> Thanks, but I have the 100-400 mark 1. My copy is not very good...photos at 400 F5.6 are very soft and I must bring them into Photoshop and use the Sharpen More filter on them. There were all sorts of things posted about how the mark 2 would be announced and release after the 200-400 came out, and I thought there were people even seen in the field with them, but I haven't heard any updates in months.



Do you shoot with a camera body that has AFMA ability? If so have you calibrated your lens? I have this lens and it is tack sharp. Not as sharp as my 300 f2.8 or 500 f4, but still very very clean. There are some poor copies out there, but in general this has been a very good lens for a lot of people.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 2, 2013)

kirispupis said:


> I asked this same question a number of years ago. Since that time I have
> 
> - Bought the existing 100-400
> - Taken a ton of photos with it
> ...


That's some of the best advice and an example of the advice I've seen around here in a while!


----------



## Ranger01 (Oct 2, 2013)

The advice is great for people who don't own a 100-400. 
I am using one for about 10 years now and really looking forward to an upgrade.
Using it a lot on safari and the new proposed design with a new IS is more then welcome. Hopefully some Image quality upgrades, corner sharpness, a bit sharper at the 400mm side etc... will be made as well. 
What I have read about the 80-400 v2 from Nikon sounds verry good. And Canon should do something to keep there customers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 2, 2013)

I just dug out the first reference to the updated 100-400L here on CR. It was the 7th post on the then-new CR blog, and suggeted the lens would be announced at PMA...in *2008*. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/2008/01/canon-ef-s-17-200-f35-56-is/

The same post predicted the EF-S 17-200 lens for the 2008 PMA, and while that didn't happen either, the EF-S 18-200 was announced just before Photokina later in 2008. 

Of course, rumors of the 100-400 II predate the CR site by several years...


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I just dug out the first reference to the updated 100-400L here on CR. It was the 7th post on the then-new CR blog, and suggeted the lens would be announced at PMA...in *2008*.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/2008/01/canon-ef-s-17-200-f35-56-is/
> 
> ...



so it should be any day now


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2013)

dallasdave22 said:


> Thanks, but I have the 100-400 mark 1. My copy is not very good...photos at 400 F5.6 are very soft and I must bring them into Photoshop and use the Sharpen More filter on them. There were all sorts of things posted about how the mark 2 would be announced and release after the 200-400 came out, and I thought there were people even seen in the field with them, but I haven't heard any updates in months.


 
Get the lens fixed. 

If you think that raw photos should not need sharpening, you are always going to be disappointed. Sharpening is always done in jpeg photos, shooting raw merely allows you to control the amount until you like the result. Same with all the other controls.


----------



## Plainsman (Oct 2, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Buy the Mark I ASAP. That will ensure that a new one is announced 31 days later, just after your return rights expore
> 
> The lens has been rumored for 7 going on 8 years now. When Nikon finally updated their 80-400mm to a high quality $2700 lens, many thought Canon would quickly up the ante as well as the price. If there is going to be one, history has shown that there are no leaks. Digital cameras get leaked because a lot more people know about them. Lens announcements usually come as a complete surprise.



"..Nikon...high quality $2700 lens......"!! An overly expensive lens with a p**s poor tripod mount and according to photographylife review not particularly sharp at 400/5.6.

It would be nice to think that the new Canon could be a scaled up version of the the 70-200/2.8 ie 140-400/5.6 with internal focussing and so sharp that a 400/5.6 IS prime would not be necessary!!


----------



## J.R. (Oct 7, 2013)

for me the 100-400 II is the 70-200 + 2X TC. 

A very good 140-400mm f/5.6 (similar to my 100-400) and at the same time an awesome 70-200 f/2.8.


----------



## dallasdave22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Get the lens fixed.
> 
> If you think that raw photos should not need sharpening, you are always going to be disappointed. Sharpening is always done in jpeg photos, shooting raw merely allows you to control the amount until you like the result. Same with all the other controls.



Thanks, but I've sent the lens in twice already and I mostly just shoot Jpeg.


----------



## geosnail (Apr 27, 2014)

no info about this one yet?


----------



## tron (Apr 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I just dug out the first reference to the updated 100-400L here on CR. It was the 7th post on the then-new CR blog, and suggeted the lens would be announced at PMA...in *2008*.
> ...


Geologically speaking. Like the world was created in 6 days ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2014)

tron said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



So you're saying the 100-400 II will require a supreme being to will it into existence?


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Or a few centuries of accumulated lore to convince us that we could have it now if only we believe in The Holy Canon. 

Or do we click our heels three times...I forget.


----------

